# Fundorte bekannter alter Götter



## Firechaos (30. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,
Ich habe mich gefragt ob es vllt. noch andere alte Götter in Azeroth gibt.Zum Beispiel C'thun und Yogg'Saron.
Ich habe mal gehört das ein alter Gott an der Dunkelküste liegen soll....
Es wäre schön wenn ihr etwas wüstet^^
MfG Fire


----------



## Prättcha (11. August 2009)

Einer wird im Ozean in der nähe des Mahlstroms vermutet. Dieser soll mit Azshara einen Pakt geschlossen haben, welcher es Azshara ermöglichte, Sie und ihr Volk von Hochgeborenen am Leben zu erhalten. Dieser Schuss ging irgendwie nach hinten los, meiner Meinung nach, denn Azshara ist jetzt ein Potthässliches Wesen und die Naga - naja...

Einer befindet sich vermutlich in Tirisfal(links auf der Map, in der nähe des Untotenstartgebietes ist ein großer Platz). Als die überlebenden Hochelfen sich von ihren Vettern, den Nachtelfen trennten, suchten sie eine neue Heimat in den östlichen Kontinenten. Bevor sie ihr heutiges Königreich Quel'Danas errichteten, siedelten sie sich im Tirisfal an, aber eine seltsame krankheit hat die Elfen befallen. Sie waren nicht in der Lage, Magie zu wirken, etwas ergriff von ihnen langsam Besitz. Daraufhin verließen sie den Tirisfal.

Einer könnte noch im Smaragdgrünen Traum sein und dort eine Party schmeissen.

Mehr weis ich jetzt auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

das mit der Dunkelküste stimmt, auf er Map wirds "die Meistergleve" genannt. Kannste hin unds dir anschauen.


----------



## Þunraz (5. September 2009)

Guckt mal im Schattenmondtal nach dort wird im Süden etwas Kathune ähnliches bekämpft.
Hakkar in ZG ist auch ein ziemlich alter Gott.

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## Þunraz (5. September 2009)

Guckt mal im Schattenmondtal nach dort wird im Süden etwas Kathune ähnliches bekämpft.
Hakkar in ZG ist auch ein ziemlich alter Gott.

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## Sydies (15. September 2009)

hakkar ist ein alter troll-gott, der hat nichts mit den alten göttern (c´thun, yogg etc.) zu tun.
aber guckt mal in eiskrone, in der nähe des schattengewölbes ist ein steinbruch in dem wasser ist, wenn man da taucht findet man etwas, das aussieht wie c´thun ohne auge(n). könnte ein stück von yogg sein oder noch ein gott der in eiskrone gefangen gehalten wird.


----------



## Firechaos (20. September 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten.Ich finde das net in der Dunkelküste,an der Meistergleve war ich,aber da ist nichts.Sag mir mal bitte die genauen koords.


----------



## Soladra (20. September 2009)

Ich hab keine koodis, aber das ist so zuehmlic am übergeng Strand/Wald. Sieht aus wie ein riesiges Schneckenhaus mit nem Schwert drinne.Sind Kulter der Verdammnis drum rum.


----------



## klausMalte2050 (8. November 2009)

die coords sind 38,86...
da liegt dann ein riesiger Kopf rum in dem ein Schwert steckt, ist ein teil einer Q mit dem Namen "Die Meistergleve" und eigentlich kaum zu übersehen


----------



## Ulfgares (1. Juli 2010)

Die alten Götter von Azeroth

Die  *Alten Götter* herrschten über die junge Welt Azeroth bevor die Titanen diese Welt erreichten. Von Ihnen sind allerdings nur 2 namentlich bekannt; C'Thun und Yogg-Saron. Sie waren von unsagbarer Grausamkeit besessen, und kannten nichts als Tod und Zerstörung und wurden von der vorhandenen Lebensform, den Elementarwesen verehrt.  Die Titanen auf ihrer Mission, das Universum zu ordnen, erreichten diese junge Welt. Beunruhigt angesichts des bösen Charakters der Alten Götter, erklärte das Pantheon den Elementargeistern und ihren dunklen Meistern den Krieg. Die Armeen der Alten Götter wurden von den mächtigsten Offizieren der Elementargeister befehligt: Ragnaros der Feuerfürst, Therazane die Steinmutter, Al'Akir der Windfürst und Neptulon der Gezeitenjäger. Ihre chaotischen Streitkräfte lieferten sich auf der ganzen Welt Gefechte mit den kolossalen Titanen. Zwar waren die Elementargeister viel mächtiger, als Sterbliche es sich ausmalen können, dennoch vermochten ihre vereinten Streitkräfte die mächtigen Titanen nicht aufzuhalten. Einer nach dem anderen fielen die Fürsten der Elementargeister und ihre Kriegsmacht löste sich auf. ​Das Pantheon zerschmetterte die Zitadellen der Alten Götter und kettete die vier bösen Gottheiten tief unter der Oberfläche der Welt an, da sie untrennbar mit der Welt verbunden waren.  Da die Macht der Alten Götter die Elementargeister nicht mehr in der materiellen Welt verankerte, wurden sie auf eine abgrundtiefe Ebene verbannt, wo sie in alle Ewigkeit unter sich bleiben sollten. Nach dem Verschwinden der Elementargeister beruhigte sich die Natur und eine Zeit der friedlichen Harmonie brach an. Als die Titanen sahen, dass die Gefahr gebannt war, machten sie sich an die Arbeit die Welt neu zu formen. ​

Einfluss der alten Götter

Die Alten Götter sind an die Erde gebundene Wesen und ihre Stärke ist der von Sterblichen weit überlegen. C'Thun konnte nur deshalb von Helden der Horde und der Allianz besiegt werden, weil er sehr lange geschwächt war. Doch selbst die gebrochenen Alten Götter haben Macht, so vergiftet ihre Macht ganz allmählich die Erde in der Nähe ihrer Kerker und wandelt es in schwarzes Metall, wie das Dunkeleisen und das Saronit. Auch sprechen ihre Stimmen durch diese Artefakte, so wie es auch bei der Dämonenseele des Schwarzen Aspekts Neltharion der Fall war. Auch können sie verschiedene Kreaturen mit ihren Gedanken beeinflussen und zu ihren Dienern macht. Die Pläne der Alten Götter sind komplex und vielschichtig und ziehen sich in langen Dimensionen hin, doch alle haben das eine Ziel: Die Ketten der Titanen abzuwerfen und wieder frei über Azeroth zu herrschen.​Vermutlich ist C'Thun auch derjenige der alten Götter, der den Smaragdgrünentraum verseucht. Zumindest ist der für Eranikus' Verderbnis verantwortlich und da ist es naheliegend dass er die dunkle Präsenz im Traum ist und auch Lethon, Smariss, Ysondre und Taerar verderbt hat.​​Verbleib der alten Götter

Einer wurde getötet.Seinen Leichnam kann man an der Dunkelküste bestaunen in der Meistergleve. ​Drei der Alten Götter wurden von den Titanen tief unter die Erde verbannt, wo sie den Rest ihrer einstigen Macht behielten, allerdings scheinbar ohne Möglichkeit, das Leben auf der Oberfläche zu beeinflussen. Jedoch gelang es  Dreien von Ihnen den großen, ehrenwerten Drachenaspekt Neltharion zu korrumpieren, welcher die mächtige Drachenseele, später auch Dämonenseele, erschuf. Die Götter wollten diese verwenden, um ihre Freiheit wieder zu erlangen. Der 1. Versuch, sich während des öffnen des Portales für Sargeras über den Brunnen der Ewigkeit zu befreien schlug allerdings fehl, und war wohl einer der Gründe. die zur Implosion des Brunnens führte. Allerdings konnte Neltharion die Dämonenseele retten und sie wurde später vernichtet.​Einer der 3 verbannten Götter mit Namen Yogg-Saron , wird in Nordend, tief unter der Erde vermutet und sein Einfluss ist überall auf Nordend zu spüren. Die überlebenden Neruber, die verderbten Furbolgs, die Gesichtslosen sowie der gefallene Wächter Loken und seine Schergen sind seine Diener und er setzt gegen die Geißel ein. ​Der fünfte Gott, C'Thun, wurde in der Gegend besiegt, die heute als Silithus bekannt ist. In diesem Kampf fiel auch einer der Titanen. Es wurde lange Zeit angenommen, dass C'Thun tot sei, allerdings ist nun bekannt, dass er von den Qiraji am Leben gehalten wurde (über Tausende von Jahren) und sie ihn als ihren neuen und einzigen Gott verehrten, und sie ihm einen großen Tempel in ihrer Hauptstadt errichteten.​

Spekulation über den Verbannungsort der alten Götter



Götter haben eine eigenart, die Sie über allen anderen stellt, sie sind unsterblich,man kann Ihnen ihren einfluss und Kräfte berauben aber sie nicht töten, ohne den mit Ihnen Verbundenen Planeten zu zerstören. Aus diesem grund wurden die alten Götter auch nicht vernichtet, sondern nur verbannt. In wie weit das auch für den alten Gott unter der Meistergleve zutrifft ist nicht bekannt. Ich selbst gehe nicht von seinem Tot aus, vielmehr halte ich die Meistergleve in der Dunkelküste für seinen Verbannungsort. Es gibt auch eine Questreihen hierzu die das bestätigen würde.

*Tirisfal *

Es ist möglich, dass einer der eingesperrten Alten Götter unter Tirisfal ist, denn als die Hochelfen erstmals auf dem Lordaeroner Kontinent landeten, begegneten sie einer fremden Kraft. Sie drangen weiter ins Inland und gründeten eine Siedlung im ruhigen Tirisfal, doch nach einigen wenigen Jahren, begannen viele von ihnen wahnsinnig zu werden. Es wurde die Theorie aufgestellt, dass etwas Böses unter diesem besonderen Teil der Welt schlief, aber die Gerüchte wurden nie bewiesen. 

*Mahlstrom *​Eine andere Theorie ist, dass einer der Alten Götter im Mahlstrom eingesperrt ist, wo er die [url="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fforscherliga.wikia.com%2Fwiki%2FNaga"]Naga befehligt. Die Naga werden von der Monstrosität geführt, die einmal Königin Azshara war, und sie wurden bei der Entstehung des Mahlstrom während der Spaltung der Welt durch die Alten Götter aus ihren Nachtelfischen Formen mutiert. Der Warcraft-Roman „Tag des Drachen" erwähnt eine Kreatur, die als „Der Manta", Behemoth der Tiefe, bekannt ist. Krasus sagt, dieser wäre „zehn mal so groß und so stark wie ein Drache."Mit warscheinlichkeit gehörte er zu der Gruppe der Elementarfürsten. Es wurde mindestens ein Jahrhundert vor den Ereignissen im „Tag des Drachen" getötet. Es ist möglich, dass dieser Manta irgendwie mit den Alten Göttern und den Naga verbunden ist.

[/url]*Teldrassil *

Es ist möglich, dass einer der drei unter Teldrassil eingesperrt ist, aufgrund der rapiden Verseuchung des neuen Weltenbaums, die zu schnell ist, um nur die Tatsache zu sein, dass er nicht von den Drachen gesegnete wurde. 

*Smaragdgrünen Traum *

Einige haben spekuliert, dass ein oder mehrere Alte Götter für den „Alptraum" im Smaragdgrünen Traum verantwortlich sein könnten. Da in der Questreihe für das [url="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fforscherliga.wikia.com%2Fwiki%2FAhn%2527Qiraj"]Ahn'Qiraj Zepter Malfurion Sturmgrimm erzählt, dass ein Alter Gott „wie der Eine, den du zu bekämpfen versuchst " (also so ein Alter Gott wie C'Thun) den Smaragdgrünen Traum korrumpiert. Ebenso gibt Eranikus während der Begegnung mit ihm den Hinweis, dass der eine, dem er dient, ein Alter Gott ist. 

[/url]*Frostthron *

Ein anderer Streitpunkt ist, dass niemand mit Sicherheit weiß, wie viele der Alten Götter noch existieren. Aufgrund seiner starken Ähnlichkeit zu C'Thun, glauben viele, dass der Vergessene aus „Warcraft III - The Frozen Thron" ein Alter Gott war. Der Vergessene wurde von Arthas getötet und jetzt, wo C'Thun getötet wurde, würden nur zwei Alte Götter bleiben. Wenn einer durch bestätigtes Im-Spiel Wissen den Smaragdgrünen Traum korrumpiert, bleibt nur ein Ort unbekannt. Wenn dem so ist, dann werden viele der anderen Gebieten, von denen spekuliert wird, dass sie von einem Alten Gott verdorben werden, tatsächlich durch eine andere, unbekannte Wesenheit korrumpiert. 

*Sumpfland*

Ebenfalls Umstritten ist, ob einer der alten Götter unterhalb des Sumpflandes seinen Verbannungsort hat, allerdings würde der Ständige Einfluss auf Todesschwinge und die Verderbtheit, die in Grim Bartol herrscht eine solche Erklärung zulassen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

Ich schätzte, damit wäre wohl alles erledigt. Ach ja, wie heißt es so schön? Google ist dein Freund!


----------



## Nanuu (9. Juli 2010)

Hakkar ein Trollgott? Ich dachte er wäre der Hundemeister der Sargeras dient? Oder verwechsel ich da grade was?


----------



## aengaron (9. Juli 2010)

Hakkar der Seelenschinder = Trollgott

Hakkar der Hundemeister =Dämon

Zwei verschiedene Kreaturen


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. Juli 2010)

Jau!


----------



## Vagabond55 (13. Juli 2010)

das witzige ist ja, es heißt ja ohne die alten götter könne azeroth nicht existieren, wir allerdings alles dran setzen sie zu töten... und da yogg und c'thun schon tot sind bleiben nichtmehr viele übrig.


----------



## Problembeere (15. Juli 2010)

Ich bin schon der Meinung, dass die alten Götter getötet werden können. Zumindest C'thun und Yogg-Saron wurden oft genug durch Spielerhand getötet (auch wenn sie vielleicht zu diesem Zeitpunkt geschwächt waren durch die lange Gefangenschaft und Isolation in ihrem jeweiligen Gefängnis bzw. Tempel). Die Titanen kämpften gegen die Götter und konnten sie auf dem Höhepunkt deren Macht nicht töten sondern nur verbannen, wie das Beispiel C'thun zeigt, allerdings nicht, weil sie zu schwach waren, sondern weil der Fluch des Fleisches schon zuweit um sich gegriffen hatte.

An allen Orten, an denen man verbannte Alte Götter vermutet, zeigt sich deren Verderbtheit und der Einfluss auf das Land: am Mahlstrom die nicht gerade freundlichen Naga und den Screenshots nach zu urteilen weitere Gesichtslose, in Nordend die Gesichtslosen und Neruber, im Sumpfland Grim Batol usw. Bei der Meistergleve an der Dunkelküste sind keine Spuren der Verderbnis zu sehen. Die Furbolgs dort sind einem zwar feindlich gesinnt, sehen aber eigentlich ganz normal aus, der Wald ist zwar düster, aber gesund. Von dem her glaube ich, dass falls das, was dort liegt, wirklich die Überreste eines Alten Gottes sind, den ein Titan erschlagen hat, dieser Alte Gott auch wirklich tot ist und sich sein Einfluss auf die Welt nicht weiterhin auswirkt. Es wäre aber durchaus plausibel, dass ein Titan den Alten Gott unter der Meistergleve getötet hat, bevor sie fürchteten, Azeroth zu zerstören. Man wird auch sehen, wie sich Silithus in Cataclsym, also nach C'thuns Ableben, verändert und ob sein Einfluss dann noch spürbar ist, was meine Theorie natürlich stärken würde.

Alles in allem denke ich persönlich, dass sich eher die Farge stellt, was passiert wenn alle Alten Götter tot sind, als wenn ein einzelner stirbt. Das Problem, warum die Titanen Angst hatten, Azeroth zu zerstören wenn sie die Alten Götter töten war ja, dass diese die Welt schon zu stark infiziert hatten - mit dem Fluch des Fleisches. Die Titanen glaubten ja, den Fluch nur Aufheben zu können, indem sie alle Alten Götter vernichteten und falls das stimmt und die Götter sterben, wäre es mal interessant was aus den fleischlichen Rassen, also allen voran Zwergen und Gnomen wird, die ja erst durch diesen Fluch überhaupt aus den Eisenzwergen respektive Mechagnomen entstanden sind. Die andere Möglichkeit, den Fluch aufzuheben, wäre wohl alle davon befallenen Kreaturen zu töten, aber das betrifft jetzt die Götter nicht mehr, deswegen höre ich an der Stelle mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

